# Bances?



## HkArmy (Mar 14, 2007)

First off I searched and didn't find much.

My uncle justed gifted me this cigar called "Bances". He said it was cuban and he travels the world for his job and is able to buy cubans. The tube says "House of Horvath inc Toronto, Canada" on the side.

My questions are: Is this a cuban cigar (I didn't see it on a british website)? and is it a good cigar?

Heres a pic, I havn't taken it out of the tube yet. (If pics arn't allowed L)MK


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Not Cuban that I'm aware of but that doesn't mean much.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'm sure it's not cuban. I remember JR selling a Bances brand a few years ago, dunno if they still being made though.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/search/sr.cfm/st/1/bc/BAN


----------



## HkArmy (Mar 14, 2007)

pnoon said:


> http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/search/sr.cfm/st/1/bc/BAN


I saw that but I didn't know if it was an ISOM brand too. Like RyJ is a CC and NC.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

HkArmy said:


> I saw that but I didn't know if it was an ISOM brand too. Like RyJ is a CC and NC.


Bances is definitely not a Cuban marca.


----------



## HkArmy (Mar 14, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Bances is definitely not a Cuban marca.


damn. Welll thanks for helping me


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Gald to help. Sorry it wasn't better news.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

http://forums.cigaraficionado.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/7666095/m/358108813

Seems that the House of Horvath uses some imported cuban tobacco to make them. Maybe all cuban filler, maybe not. Evidently, they are not the only place in Canada that does.


----------



## HkArmy (Mar 14, 2007)

NCRadioMan said:


> http://forums.cigaraficionado.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/7666095/m/358108813
> 
> Seems that the House of Horvath uses some imported cuban tobacco to make them. Maybe all cuban filler, maybe not. Evidently, they are not the only place in Canada that does.


Thanks for the find. Seems like this is the case


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

For sure not Cuban. I haven't tried the one you are holding, but I did try one of their less expensive ones I got from smokin' cigar here in Toronto. For what it's worth, I enjoyed it. It was a nice mild smoke.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> http://forums.cigaraficionado.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/7666095/m/358108813
> 
> Seems that the House of Horvath uses some imported cuban tobacco to make them. Maybe all cuban filler, maybe not. Evidently, they are not the only place in Canada that does.


:tpd:

There are a few canadian cheapo Stogies made with Cuban baccy. Reas anyone?


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

doesnt look like an isom but i will cross my fingers for you


----------

